# R15-100 0x109D



## bowlby4 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the first time I received an update that I didn't see discussed here. My R15-100 updated to *0x109D* Wed 12/12.

The only reason I noticed is when I woke up and turned it on, it didn't turn on. I had to pull the plug and let it reset. It's working fine now, just wanted to know whats changed in this version.

bowlby4 - California


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Never heard of 0x109D!!! That isn't even the beta software. Its been a few days have you noticed any differences with the receiver?


----------



## guildjw (Sep 11, 2007)

Same thing happened to me, I had the latest version software now today my reciever was reset waiting at setup screen favorites lost, and all my history was lost and a software upgrade was listed as today 2:36 AM. All my recievers settings are reset to normal and waiting forever on hold by CS agent at DTV? Whats this 109D its listed on my reviever as original version and past upgrade?


----------



## guildjw (Sep 11, 2007)

According to Tivo 109D is a new software released last on 12/12 for R15-100 only. CUstomer server rep read off a long list of fixes and changes, some to new mens. It does kill your favorites and reset all your settings when done.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

guildjw said:


> According to Tivo 109D is a new software released last on 12/12 for R15-100 only. CUstomer server rep read off a long list of fixes and changes, some to new mens. It does kill your favorites and reset all your settings when done.




What does Tivo have to do with the R15 - 100?

Are you guys talking about the R10?


----------



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

I can confirm that I just got 109D on my R15-100 too, last night.

When I got up this morning, my R15 was stuck on, and I had to reset it.

PolBit


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have as well been updated to 0x109D today at @ 2:34am. So far no problems with this update. System passes all auto tests.

This is the first auto update I have gotten in I dont know how long, but I am glad to see that it works. New DVR with out a CE on it what do I do.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I got the same update on my r15-100 on december 5th. Would love to see the release notes for this update.


----------



## flapperdink (Jul 2, 2007)

one thing i did notice about this upgrade (and i don't think it was part of any past CEs, but then again I haven't forced any CEs in a while) is that it has the feature where if your are fast-forwarding (say 3x FF through commercials) when you press play it starts about 10 seconds before the instant you press play (it starts further before the "play" point if FF at any higher rate). 

the lack of this feature and dual buffers are my biggest gripes about the R15. hopefully we'll get dual live buffers soon.


----------



## NickShow (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just about to post with that same problem, flapperdink.

I did a reset a few times. I also redownloaded the software. Same issue still happens. This CE is useless. I defy anyone to say what was improved. If anything, now I have to fastforward with the 30 second slip just so I don't end up further back in the recording than when I pressed FF! Garbage, D*. Complete and utter garbage.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Checked my updates last night, and sure enough the "stealth" 109D update was installed Wednesday, 12/19 at 3:25 a.m. I live in New York City.

The Message program still is crazy. I don't have Call Waiting and my telephones correctly ignore this option. I wish there were a way for the R15-100 to do the same. It lists calls I've received by date and time and also some that are totally wacky making no sense and some that just use symbols instead of letters and numbers.

The search function continues to be below par. Tested it last night vs. the search function on my Sony HD-300 receiver. This old Sony blows the R15-100 away.

It's interesting that there was no news of this update and what it was supposed to do before it was sent to us.

I just wish Direct would get its act together and get this piece of tin to work properly.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I take it no update notes no new info?


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Earl... Whats is with this update? What does D* say about 109D?


Merry Christmas


----------



## Vampyre720 (Nov 25, 2007)

Called D* today and found out the patch notes. This is what they said:

*It was first downloaded on 12/5/07.*

Fixes most instances where Delete Y/N unexpectedly appears when playing a recording. 
Loss of Trickplay (REW/FFWD & Skip Back) while a hidden application is on channel. 
Hard drive robustness (fixes for looping reboot). 
Display rules for To Do list full. 
Add "Delete" to Playlist. 
Fast Forward Correction. 
Remove Left Menu from "Search By Channel" (Selected Channel). 
Prioritizer: Arrow to Right, Add "Delete," Add "Move to Top" Option. 
Globalize One Touch Record Behavior. 
"Search By Title" flow and list change. 
No access to record options when no scheduled episodes. 
Prepares receiver for future support of new DVR Scheduler. 
Add "Delete" to To Do list. 
Delete Picture-in-Guide functionality (no highlight, no record, no stop button). 
Jump to 15 minute "tick" mark. 
Interactive: Automatic ellipsis for text boxes.

Hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I also have the R15-100 0x109D software update in both the Original Ver and Past Upgrade.

Don't know if this is a new intended "feature", but when I delete a recording within a group, it collapses the folder and I have to open it again to delete another recording. Also, there is no way to just delete the folder. "-.-" (double dash) does not delete at the folder level either

I also have the infamous "software upgrade in to do list": http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=112583&highlight=software+upgrade+to+do+list

What is going on here? Why is 109D such a secret? Are there plans to fix the delete "feature"?


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Popped up on both of my receivers around the 19th also. Kind of like the auto jump back when you hit play following FF. The play button is easier to find without looking as compared with the jump back 30 seconds button. Also like the on-screen icon for 30 second slip.


----------



## smartymarty (Dec 26, 2007)

Mark20 said:


> Popped up on both of my receivers around the 19th also. Kind of like the auto jump back when you hit play following FF. The play button is easier to find without looking as compared with the jump back 30 seconds button. Also like the on-screen icon for 30 second slip.


my wife was recording a program today, FF to the end, and my R15-100 presented a black screen. the only thing that worked was MENU, (and it's sub-folders). after a soft reset, DirecTV Plus (which they sent to replace my Hughes DVR2 that died), became active again. fortunately, she just missed the commercial she was FFing through.

i don't like this machine. i miss the dual tuner PAUSE and channel switch. plus, i miss my "peanut" remote.

going through the threads here, it seems that this babe's been out for quite awhile. i can't believe that their programmers haven't even tried to emulate the Hughes system. i have DirecTV simply for NFL football, and this machine makes it impossible to use!

PLEASE, Mr. Murdoch, listen to your customers!

nit

(also, i got this box on 12/24/2007--YEAH! I called them on Friday the 21st!! System info states that i received version 1092, and current version is 1092D, not 109D)


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Is the 0109D a National release? I got it with no problem.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Since I received the 0x109D update on my R-15 100, my DIRECTV DVR has locked up me three times. The other morning when I tried to turn it on, it would not come on. I had to do a red button reset. Last night it locked up on me again, so I did a "reset and delete everything" to see if that would help with the freeze ups. Only time will tell. I'm really starting to miss my TiVo!


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

I, also have had a problem with my R15-100 locking up since the "stealth" update was installed.

It's amazing that Direct can't get things right. They fix one problem and then we're plagued with new problems.

John Malone, we need you, and need you now!


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

I got an R15-100 today in replacement of my R15-500 that was experimenting '' hardware problems ". After installing the new R15-100, plugging everything, I was ready to call D* to activate it, when it automatically started to download software upgrade 0x109D. Still to new with this box to see how it will behave.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

SHUSSBAR said:


> I got an R15-100 today in replacement of my R15-500 that was experimenting '' hardware problems ". After installing the new R15-100, plugging everything, I was ready to call D* to activate it, when it automatically started to download software upgrade 0x109D. Still to new with this box to see how it will behave.


I feel for you my friend! My R-15 100 has been nothing but a piece a junk since I had it. My DVR has rebooted, frozen-up and locked up on me several times, not counting other issues that I had with it. I'm really starting to get fed up with DIRECTV, they are starting to make me sick! As soon as AT&T rolls out U-Verse in my area, DIRECTV can have it!


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, the DVR from Hell, R15-100 with the latest x109D, displayed its latest idiocy earlier today!

I had set it to record a show from 2-3 p.m.

At 4:30, I found the show on the "List" menu and attempted to play it.

Instead of the 2-3 p.m. program, it started to play a program that was on
from 3-4 p.m. - one I had not chosen. The List continued to indicate that it was the show I had.

Finally, after trying many things, I fast forwarded the wrong show to its 
conclusion, rewound it and then - somehow I was able to watch the 
2-3 p.m. show I had wanted in the first place.

Then my phone rang. I stopped the playback. Normally, I would be able
to pick up the interupted playback from the point where I had stopped.

But, oh no, not with this piece of garbage.

It went back to the beginning of the show.

Direct, please stop with these software downloads, you're making things worse!

I have renamed the piece of garbage - "HAL."

Many of you will get the meaning, I'm sure.

Happy New Year to all and let's hope that Direct has some meaningful 
resolutions!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've just been reading all the horror stories in this thread about the R15-100 and I can't believe it's having all of these problems!! The R15-300 has actually been fairly stable lately other than the fact that the prioritizer records only what it feels like irregardless of the viewer's wishes. And it does occasionally ignore user commands and/or fails to turn on-but not very often. Hopefully, a newer software release will become available for the -100 soon. Good luck!!


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

I have the R15-100 with the 109D and I don't have any problems. I have never had any problems regardless of the SW version. Its just strange how some machines just have endless problems while others are fine. I guess that's the most frustrating thing. After a while you start to think you are crazy.

I wonder if the problem can be traced to specific hard drives or some other hardware inside the machines. I can't imagine all the parts for all the 100s are from the same manufactures.


----------



## JimP (Jan 3, 2005)

109D has created a new set of problems for me. The old lockups aren't as numerous as before but.... Now we get crosstalk in recorded programs - the screen may go black for a minute or so and play back the sound from another channel. One morning the receiver froze with the "black screen" and wouldn't even respond to either the red button or the power button. The only fix was to unplug it and plug it back in.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Another new problem with "HAL" and the 109D.

Today, for the first time, wanted to playback a recorded program and "HAL" refused and kept going to the live program on the channel.

I kept going back to the Play List and tried to play the recorded show, but to no avail!

Finally, had to turn the piece of junk off, and then, only then could I watch the recorded show.

Once again, aren't updates supposed to make things better?

Not in DirecTVland!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Was it recorded today? Still in the buffer? Hopefully there's not a next time, but if there is, try changing the channel to clear the buffer.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, it was recorded today.

Thanks for the suggestion to change the channel to clear the buffer.

Just wish these people would get their act together.

I had no problems until they started "fixing" things with upgrades.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

This horrible machine/update never fails to amaze me with new problems.

Here's the latest:

Last night noticed in the Call Waiting area that, although I don't have Call Waiting installed by my local phone company, it listed that an Unknown Caller on 1/5 had tried to reach me. I deleted this.

Also noticed that the Information Menu no longer listed my Zip Code, but instead
the receiver, by itself, had removed my Zip Code and had entered my supposed Latitude and Longitude - 36 North, 172 West.

This was very weird! I know that the International Date Line is 180 degrees.
I got my trust atlas and searched for where "HAL" my demented receiver had
placed me. It turned out to be north of Midway Island in the Pacific. No matter how powerful Rupert's new sats might be, no way was this a viable location for
Direct.

I reprogrammed my Satellite Set Up to once again include my Zip Code.

Woke up in the middle of the night (pit stop) and noticed that as I was getting out of bed, the receiver turned itself on, and the circular blue lights were
"orbitting." After a while the machine turned itself off.

When I got up this morning wanted to check out what had gone on.

My Zip Code was gone again and I was once again residing north of Midway Island. And, that same Unknown Caller on 1/5 was back!

What's a person to do?

After Direct did me the favor of sending me software "updates," and screwed-up my receiver, I had called to complain and asked them to replace my R15-100 with a model made by a different manufacturer. They refused.

I then asked for them to get me back to the previsous software version, which in my opinion, was fine. They also refused.

Their consolation to me was that they were aware of problems and would provide further updates. 

Well, they have and things just get progressively worse!


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Another new issue with 0x109D: the sound is sometimes slightly out of sync on a recorded show. It's enough to be slightly distracting when you're watching a show with a lot of talking-heads shots.


----------

